
QMole – A Linux Desktop System for iPhone and iPad - jordwalke
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/chriskohlhepp/qmole-a-linux-desktop-system-for-the-ipad
======
venomsnake
Will this require jailbroken device? It breaks quite a lot of the App Store
rules?

